# Does going to the Uber Hub help you get the green light faster?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Went to the Uber Hub and got the go ahead to start driving for them once I have my insurance uploaded. Insurance has been added so I'll be headed to the insurance office first thing in the morning to grab a hard copy. Can they approve you right away at the Uber Hub if the insurance is brought to them instead of taking a picture with the app?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Went to the Uber Hub and got the go ahead to start driving for them once I have my insurance uploaded. Insurance has been added so I'll be headed to the insurance office first thing in the morning to grab a hard copy. Can they approve you right away at the Uber Hub if the insurance is brought to them instead of taking a picture with the app?


If the insurance is legit, the uploaded picture usually gets approved withing 1-2 hours. That has been my experience. I would guess if you go in person, it would be an immediate approval.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> If the insurance is legit, the uploaded picture usually gets approved withing 1-2 hours. That has been my experience. I would guess if you go in person, it would be an immediate approval.


Thanks! Unfortunately the only "work" I can find right now is driving for them, but luckily I know a few areas up North where the demand outweighs the number of drivers.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately the only "work" I can find right now is driving for them, but luckily I know a few areas up North where t*he demand outweighs the number of drivers*.


Best of luck to you. I hope you make lots of $$$


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> If the insurance is legit, the uploaded picture usually gets approved withing 1-2 hours. That has been my experience. I would guess if you go in person, it would be an immediate approval.


If you go in person
THEY upload the picture.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Best of luck to you. I hope you make lots of $$$


Thanks.


----------

